# Creative ZEN ... Does it work with MAC?



## shane3547 (May 25, 2005)

I am looking at getting one of these for the wife. Does anyone have such an item and does it work well with iTunes?

We have leopard installed on both our machines and I don't want to buy it if it isn't going to work fully.


Thanks.


----------



## zmttoxics (Oct 16, 2007)

Thats the one with an sd card slot eh?

I haven't looked, but I think that one is a flash based one with drag and drop (its basically a usb harddrive). Which of course meens it will work on everything.


----------



## shane3547 (May 25, 2005)

No, not the one with the SD slot, Just the very basic 1GB $49 model.

If it's drag and drop then that's great and it WILLL work.

Would rather if it worked with iTunes, but oh well.


----------



## zmttoxics (Oct 16, 2007)

I am not sure, never done it, but I think there is a way to add the mp3 player as a device / library to itunes and that way it can manage it. I could be very wrong though.

If for some awful reason its not drag and drop (my old micro isnt drag, but my new neeon is), there are tools for mac to interface with it. Still, pretty much it will work.


----------



## shane3547 (May 25, 2005)

Thanks, I'll give it a whirl.


----------



## rondini (Dec 6, 2001)

Why spend extra time with a workaround solution to make the $49 ZEN functional with your Mac? All to save 40 bucks? How much is your time worth? Your leisure time should be valued at no less than your effective hourly rate from your employer. I value mine at a higher rate than that. Hence my purchase of iPod Shuffle for my 1 gig portable music needs. iTunes software easily worth the 40 bucks. Get it engraved while your at it!


----------



## krug1313 (Apr 27, 2007)

The zen will not work with Itunes music. You will have to use music match or another music provider like them.


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

If your tunes aren't iTMS songs.. they will work fine.

Here's a tip. And, you can use iTunes.

Create a playlist in iTunes. Name it "Zen" for fun. 

Now.. when you've added all of the music that you'd like to put on the zen, choose "Edit/Select All" or, use Command + A.

With the Zen mounted, as a USB Drive, you should see it on your desktop. Now, drag and drop the songs from that playlist selected right onto the Zen on your desktop.

Voila.

Good Luck.

(This works to copy a playlist to folders and such as well.)


----------



## shane3547 (May 25, 2005)

Thanks for all your help. i will for sure be getting one for the wife.

Thanks again.


----------



## rondini (Dec 6, 2001)

Extra work for a second rate product. Just to save 40 bucks!
"When you care enough to send the very ...best?"


----------



## zmttoxics (Oct 16, 2007)

Its not a second rate product. Pushing the shuffle is a great idea. But the zen at the same price has comparible everything (infact, better with eq settings and such), oh, and a screen.

Give it up, there is nothing wrong with Creative Labs. I happen to be a Creative Labs Whore .


----------



## Stonehead (Jun 5, 2005)

I own a creative Zen Vision W and it is not Mac friendly at all and as i understand it most, if not all creative portable video and audio devices are the same, they are windows devices. Creative has a gorgeous display, much nicer than the Ipod or Archos players. So i use parallels and XP to get around it's non functionality with mac software.


----------



## zmttoxics (Oct 16, 2007)

Stonehead said:


> I own a creative Zen Vision W and it is not Mac friendly at all and as i understand it most, if not all creative portable video and audio devices are the same, they are windows devices. Creative has a gorgeous display, much nicer than the Ipod or Archos players. So i use parallels and XP to get around it's non functionality with mac software.


I have 2, 1 was supposed to be windows only (my micro) but i have working under linux and mac, and the second (my neeon) is drag and drop, which the smaller 1 gig ones are too I believe, which works on everything.

It sucks if the very new video ones don't work, I put one on my christmas list .


----------

